# Uber auto-cancel after 5 minutes?`



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

*Anyone else notice if Uber is auto canceling requests after 5 minutes?*
Giving you the no show fee, and pushing the next ride?

I was running a 2.5-4.5X surge most of Saturday night. I had a request outside TacoHell and was getting close to doing my final text before leaving, when the app started chirping the next ride. I wasn't sure what happened, but I was making good money so I accepted the trip and left. I checked my ride history later and I got the cancel fee for that ride. I guess it could have been coincidental, but it was really close to the exact 5 minutes for the rider to accept the no show fee.

*Any chance Uber updated their system to auto cancel requests after 5 minutes?*
(Unless they only do it in high surge areas, and they need the drivers moving faster)?
I'm not sure if Uber would do this during base fare, but I'm not testing that, I try to do Surge only unless I need a PAX to pay for mileage back to the action. I'll see what happens next time I go out in Surge, because I typically give 6 minutes as I don't trust Uber's clock to get the no show fee. We'll see if it continues to happen, my final text is written to sound like Uber computer generated response:

_Sorry, you only have 5 minutes to show up after ordering an Uber. We can find a closer Driver when you're ready._


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fireguy50 said:


> *Anyone else notice if Uber is auto canceling requests after 5 minutes?*
> Giving you the no show fee, and pushing the next ride?
> 
> I was running a 2.5-4.5X surge most of Saturday night. I had a request outside TacoHell and was getting close to doing my final text before leaving, when the app started chirping the next ride. I wasn't sure what happened, but I was making good money so I accepted the trip and left. I checked my ride history later and I got the cancel fee for that ride. I guess it could have been coincidental, but it was really close to the exact 5 minutes for the rider to accept the no show fee.
> ...


Perhaps the rider canceled ?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Perhaps the rider canceled ?


The possibility is there, but the timing was almost too perfect, if it was the rider 15 seconds could have saved them the fee. 
I'll see if this happens again, when ever the Surge is high enough, my back isn't killing me, and the family is already in bed.


----------



## Horsebm (Jul 21, 2015)

*I guess Uber finally came to the conclusion that waiting for a passenger is not profitable. Drivers have been telling them that for a long time, it's just not profitable. Uber needs to listen to the drivers more often. *


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

A 5 min clock would be nice, but I don't like the idea of the auto cancel unless those accepted ping count towards our bonus ride count.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Well let's see if it repeats itself or has happened to anyone else. Only one report isn't a national upgrade to the system. Either lucky or a glitch?


----------



## MyRedUber (Dec 28, 2015)

Can't imagine that Uber would automate anything that would annoy passengers.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

MyRedUber said:


> Can't imagine that Uber would automate anything that would annoy passengers.


I agree, but if they had 100 customers trying to get a car during Surge...
Then I could see them auto canceling rides after 5min. Sacrifice 1 to save the others higher Surge pricing.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I wish theyd do the built in timer like on pool


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

The pax probably cancelled 
If the surge is high they might cancel when it gets lower and eat the 5 bucks. They still come out ahead because they saved more waiting for surge to drop. With upfront pricing it's easier for them to figure this out especially with another person there


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I like the idea of sending that text right before canceling a no show. That educates the passengers to be ready next time. Especially if it's a Pool cancel


----------

